# 3-4 month trip with children



## rosiur (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Everybody , Robert from Poland
I'm thinking about 3-4 months trip to Australia and New Zealand with all family ( 2 and 6 years old kids). Could you share your experience with me .I know that is a wide topic ,but maybe just most important things . What amount of money I need ,its better to travel by camper or local buses ,what are the most interesting places to visit , what if children catch some cold etc...
I will be happy to read your advices
Regards
Robert


----------



## Travel (Nov 9, 2009)

Australia is great destination to travel with children. It is one of the safest place in the planet. When you are traveling with kids you could include scenic pleasures, enjoying an event, historical research,etc. If you plan your holiday in advance you could go wide range of activities for 3 months.
-You can make accommodation a fun event. You can spend a night at the zoo. Kids loves animals.
-Australian railways are economical and offers breathtaking trips around the country. 
-You could embark on a wildlife cruise. Observe animals such as penguins, whales, penguins as well as other sea animals in their natural habitats.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think there are a lot of tourist spots in Australia like the famous Opera House, the Canberra and also the Red Centre. In New Zealand there are many beaches and cow fields that are always featured in a show or in the commercials.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there NZ and OZ? Great places. buses, sure but would inconvenient to transport with luggages. with a campervan, sure go ahead. You can search quotes here: campervan australia that shows huge line of campervans. Or you can consider tour companies or coach, but you have to spend double for the whole family



rosiur said:


> Hi Everybody , Robert from Poland
> I'm thinking about 3-4 months trip to Australia and New Zealand with all family ( 2 and 6 years old kids). Could you share your experience with me .I know that is a wide topic ,but maybe just most important things . What amount of money I need ,its better to travel by camper or local buses ,what are the most interesting places to visit , what if children catch some cold etc...
> I will be happy to read your advices
> Regards
> Robert


----------



## realaustralia (Jan 25, 2010)

Australia is a very family friendly country. I recently had a baby and have found the country to be very accommodating.

Campervan trip could be a good idea but be warned about the amount of driving. That could get very boring for kids. You should be careful not to cover too much ground or consider adding a few flights in to the mix so you are not in the van ALL the time.

Have a great trip

Johanna


----------

